# Shark Shield



## Venture (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi all

I have been considering getting a shark shield, bu then found this article:

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/gr ... 1115683913

Does anyone know the outcome of the coroner's findings?

Cheers
Glenn


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Feeding mode GW eating it, no suprises there.
There are a lot of yaker that have SS trickle charging in their sheds that have spent a lot of money on a manufacturers guarantee, that ain't gunna want to hear this story.

Hmmmm, sounds like flood insurance.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I understand the reason behind SS not guaranteeing their product while a surfer is standing up or paddling due to cavitation, bubbles & the electrode floating high on the water during transit etc...SNAP!!! These are the same conditions when we are paddling/peddaling whilst under way. Also if they don't guarantee a surfer while paddling this is a worse case scenario!.... Sharks are attracted to cavitations! So........ Next time your out with that SS paddling/peddaling away.... Causing cavitations etc etc..... Is it actually attracting the GW and there is a bright yellow disclaimer that it ain't guaranteed "unless you stop?"
Cavitation + Electronic impulses = yum yum yum?
I'm not cynical normally but fairdinkum.
Does it work or not? Yes better safe than sorry in most cases on trialled and proven products. 
If a GW wants you will anything stop it? Really. And if he is curious I've got the best approach... Hit it hard with paddle if he's really curious.. Or throw lures at him... But his black eye wants to take a bite he going to I think. Again... It's like flood insurance. 
It is not my intension to offend anyone, this thread will be interesting to follow as it is now in the hands of a state coroner, and the likelyhood of a non bias outcome is high. I dare say the SS sales will either plummet or take off depending on the outcome of the inquiry.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

March 01, 2008 12:00AM

Not exactly breaking news guys - no need to wait for coroners report.

http://www.courts.sa.gov.au/courts/coro ... inding.htm


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

I have one and use it regularly. It put's my mind at ease knowing that its working while I'm fishing. However, as to the question does it work?? Search the internet for threads relating to offshore kayak fishing and what they do when they see a shark....they find the person with a shark shield and huddle up around  Even if it reduces my chances of an attack by 1% then its worth it cause it might only take 1 attack for a shark to realize that I'm very tasty.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

badmotorfinger said:


> March 01, 2008 12:00AM
> 
> Not exactly breaking news guys - no need to wait for coroners report.
> 
> http://www.courts.sa.gov.au/courts/coro ... inding.htm


It's truly up to the individual.

Now it's sounding like windscreen insurance. Never happens... But when it does you wished you had it.

I think it's a confidence thing. I know no less than three mates who own SS and they all have had problems with them and they have bought different types and bought them in different years. The worst part is they seem always to "die sometime during the dive/yaking? But wernt totally sure when?" SNAP!

Horses for courses. As already mentioned... This is a tired and already covered topic.


----------



## odgers (Sep 30, 2010)

im considering getting one with my next yak but now im not too sure


----------

